# 04 Ram 3500 Ball Joint Issues



## plowingtech (Jan 3, 2008)

New to the forum but was wondering if anyone out there has had problems with ball joints failing on 04-present year rams. I have a 04 3500 with plow prep package and had to have ball joints replaced at 30000miles due to having about 1/4 inch play in them. plow is a older fisher ez-v, last year was the first year plowing with it and had joints replaced a over summer and now have noticed that there is play in them again at 35200 miles and only plowed 1 month. anyone else out there have any issues? is there another style more heavy duty joint to put in? truck is still under wty for another 800 miles and want to prevent further issues. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

didnt have to do bj's yet but did have to do u-joints already 34k miles 


JR


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

My 2003 has 130,000 miles on it, and I replaced the ball joints at 110,000 for the first time, and its been a plow truck since new. Now Front U-Joints on the other hand, I've had to replace 5 times already! If your dealer is the one doing the ball-joints make sure there actually replacing them, I've been hearing stories about alot of shady dealers lately.. Moog makes a good ball-joint for the dodges, you might want to check into them.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Mine went at 40000 miles. I replaced all 4 with greasable ones from NAPA. If those fail prematurely, then I will step up to a MOOG.


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

The key is getting greasable joints...and greasing them regularly. I've replaced the joints in my 95 3500 5 times (9'2" Boss V). My current upper joints are greasable, MOOG units and have been in for 15K and counting. If you have the aptitude, investing in a ball joint press is well worth the investment if you're going to keep the truck for a long time...


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Moog problem solvers, enough said. My entire front end went out at 60k and I have had these parts on my truck since then and now have 80k. Definetly worth the money if you can afford them.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

it is normal for your ball joints to have some play.

UPPER BALL JOINT
To properly diagnose the upper ball joint two readings from the dial indicator are necessary, The two readings must be added together to find a total ball joint movement as identified in the steps below.

Attach a dial indicator with the indicator resting on either the front or back sides of the steering knuckle as close to the upper ball joint as possible (UPPER BALL JOINT MOVEMENT). 
Set the dial indicator to zero.
Grab the tire by pushing in on the top of the tire and pulling out on the bottom of the tire. Record the reading on the dial indicator. This will be the first reading (UPPER BALL JOINT MOVEMENT). 
Set the dial indicator back to zero. 
Grab the tire by pulling in on the top of the tire and pushing out on the bottom of the tire. Record the reading on the dial indicator. This will be the second reading (UPPER BALL JOINT MOVEMENT). 
Add the two readings together for a total upper ball joint movement. If this reading is above 1.52 mm (0.060 in) then replacement of the upper ball joint is necessary


----------



## ROWDY (Dec 20, 2007)

China and Mexican steel is the blame. My 03 2500 has a new front end. Like stated before, NAPA with zerks.


----------



## plowingtech (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks guys. still have to check movement with dial was just wondering how many other dodge owners have had the same issue. thanks for the advise.


----------



## brods (Dec 15, 2007)

http://quad4x4.com/Dodge Front Axle Parts 2003-up.htm

Scroll to the bottom of the page to see a cutaway and description of the ball joints. Rumor has it there are a few companies working on better ball joints...we can only hope they come out soon!


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Just turned mine in under the service plan. The '05 2500 w/ Cummins has 60,000 on it now. It'll be going in on Monday for the diagnosis & then they will order parts under warranty.


----------



## niv (Dec 3, 2007)

Grease is the ticket.I also learned the hard way.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I just found this old thread. Does anyone do there own ball joints? I need to do the joints on my Dakota. Just want to know if there are any tips to make it go any quicker.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I did my Ball joints at 60k. You dont have our truck listed but I bet you have the CTD. I am pretty sure moog makes a greasable one not sealed. The dealer did mine becuase my truck went in for the u-joints in the front hubs. But if you guys are looking for help on these issues. I would check Dodge talk or Dieseltruckresource.


----------

